# Raspberry pi kann nicht auf Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 zugreifen



## Vedder73 (6. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe, hier weiß jemand Rat...
Ich habe im Wohnzimmer einen PC (Zotac-Box CI320) an dem eine externe USB 3.0- Festplatte mit meiner Mediensammlung hängt. Dieser PC fungiert quasi als Medienserver.
All meinen anderen Geräte (Spiele-PC, RaspberryPi, Android-Tablet, Laptop, Handys) bedienen sich über LAN und WLAN an dieser Medienfestplatte.
Wechsel ich beim Wohnzimmer-PC von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 kann sich der RaspberryPi nicht mehr anmelden (SMB/Samba). Ich sehe unter openelec, raspbmc, osmc zwar den Computer in der Workgroup,
aber wenn ich mich versuche anzumelden mit Benutzername und passwort, schmeißt er mich immer wieder auf diese Eingabemaske (Benutzername, Kennwort zurück mit dann leerem Kennwortfeld.
Gleiches geschieht, wenn ich mit dem Pi auf meinen Spiele-PC (Dual-Boot Win8.1/Win10) zugreifen will.
Was ist von Windows 7 zu Windows 8.1 passiert, dass der Raspberry Pi ausgesperrt wird?
Zur besseren Übersicht ne kleine Tabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L0calHorst (6. April 2015)

Mit Windows 8 wurde SMB 3 eingeführt. Evtl kann das der RaspberryPi nicht oder er benötigt ein Update.


----------



## Vedder73 (7. April 2015)

Danke, das hilft schonmal beim Denken!


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (7. April 2015)

Nutze Windows 8.1 und ich kann einfach über \\RaspberryPi (Netzwerk --> RaspberryPi) zugreifen. Auf dem Raspberry Pi 2 läuft OpenElec.


----------



## Vedder73 (7. April 2015)

Meinen wir das gleiche? Ich will vom Pi auf freigegebene Windows 8.1-Ordner zugreifen und das geht nicht...
Von Windows 8.1 auf den Pi geht. Der erscheint ganz normal unter Netzwerk, Doppelklick und alle Pi-Ordner erscheinen...


----------



## Vedder73 (7. April 2015)

GELÖST!!!
Bin diese Checkliste: SMB/Windows - Kodinochmal durchgegangen und das kennwortgeschützte Freigeben abgeschaltet und manuell den Benutzer "Jeder" in der erweiterten Freigabe meiner USB-Festplatte hinzugefügt.


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

naja ... dann hat allerdings auch defintiv "jeder" zugriff auf die Freigaben - die Abfrage von einem Benutzernamen und Passwort erhöt einfach die Sicherheit und das ganz einfach ... nur so als Anregung


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2015)

meinen Benutzernamen und mein Passwort akzeptiert der Pi ja nicht...
Ich werd noch irre hier...
seit 6 Wochen suche ich nach der Lösung. Google spuckt auch nichts mehr aus. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich der einzige mit dem Problem bin. 
Seit Windows 8 hab ich den Windows-Live-Account mit dem ich mich einlogge (E-Mail/passwort), aber das kann doch nicht das Problem sein...
Warum geht es mit Kodi auf Android (Linuxbasiert) und mit Kodi auf Pi nicht????


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

Sollte nichts mit dem Pi zu tun haben ... kann auch nicht, der hat keinen Einfluss auf die Freigabe Protokolle (SMB) - wobei ich mit den Windows Live Accounts keine Erfahrung habe, aber dort könnte der Hase begraben liegen ... gibt es irgendeinen Unterschied bei der Einrichtung Pi Kodi zu Android Kodi? bzgl der Annmeldung ... 

Ich nutze Win8 Rechner nur ohne dieses Windows Live gedöns, nur mit lokalen Profil ... und da funzt alles wunderbar, egal ob Android Windows oder gar Kodibuntu ...

Testversuch:
Rechtsklick unten Links auf das Windows Symbol - Computerverwaltung - Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen - Benutzer - ein neuen Benutzer mit PW anlegen - Ordnerfreigabe für diesen Benutzer anpassen und dann am Pi mit diesem Benutzer die Freigabe versuchen zu benutzen.


Freigabeoption sollte auf "Netzwerkerkennung einschalten" stehen, sowie "Datei- und Druckfreigabe" aktiviert sein im Windows 8.


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2015)

Nein das nach außen sichtbar genau gleich ab...
Ich hatte zwar natürlich auch schon ein lokales Konto angelegt und ausprobiert, aber das versuche natürlich gern nochmal...hab in 6 Wochen schon so einiges geändert...


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

Komisches Ding  wie richtest du die neue Quelle ein? Ich empfehle über "Quelle Hinzufügen" ganz unten und dann steht er ja schon auf SMB Protokoll, dort die IP eintragen und dann Benutzername + PW ...

Welche OS Version läuft auf dem Pi? ich hatte das Problem schon einmal gehabt, lag aber an einer fehlerhaften Kodi version in verbindung mit alten lokalen Daten von Kodi - hab also Kodi restlos gelöscht, alle noch vorhandenen Daten manuell entfertn (Unter Windows im Appdata Order den Kodi User Ordner etc, bei Linux weiß ich jetzt nimmer wo genau der liegt). Spontane 2.Idee: Falsches Tastatur Layout? Das beim PW waruum auch immer das Tastaturlayout umspringt und der das PW falsch sein könnte? Uhrzeiten beim PC und Pi stimmen überein auf 1 Minute genau?

EDIT: Hab mir eben mal virtuell ein Openelec drauf gehauen ... geht ohne Probleme  Kann das Problem leider nicht nachstellen. Achja: Die Arbeitsgruppe ist eher irrelevant ...  ob die passt oder nicht interessiert nicht.


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2015)

Na da schau an:
Ein lokales Administrator-Konto funktioniert!!
Das ist ja schonmal was!
Danke!

Aber jetzt will ich natürlich gern verstehen, was mit der Microsoft-Anmeldung schiefläuft...


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2015)

Was ja noch geiler ist:
Deine Variante mit dem Benutzerkonto hinzufügen über die Computer Verwaltung funktioniert auch!!!
Das kannte ich noch nicht...
Ich kann jetzt also alles so lassen wie es ist (angemeldet mit Microsoft-Konto) und trotzdem mit dem Pi über den neuen Benutzer zugreifen...Mit dieser Lösung kann ich bestens leben!

Du bist mein Held des Tages!!

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

Immer gerne... Diese Windows Live gedöns ist halt mist... Ich schau mir das die Woche aber mal an, das sollte auch zu lösen sein, ohne Umweg über zusätzlichen lokalen User


----------



## Vedder73 (8. April 2015)

Ich forsche auch noch ein bischen weiter...
im osmc-forum kam der Vorschlag, das @ im E-Mail-Benutzernamen durch %40 zu ersetzen...hat leider nicht geholfen...


----------

